
Our Data – FiveThirtyEight - aaronbrethorst
https://data.fivethirtyeight.com/
======
28mm
I’m glad that 538 share their data. At the end of their articles and ones like
them, I’m often left with questions or little threads that just having the
data would help me explore.

Case in point: after their discussion of the bechdel test, I was able to
explore follow on questions of my own:

[https://28mm.github.io/notes/bechdel-
test](https://28mm.github.io/notes/bechdel-test)

Without their data, I probably wouldn’t have bothered, or thought much about
it.

